# Archery Shop



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

OK, this is the 2nd time this has happen to me. First it was Vics archery going out of business now Kent Arms. I live in Byron Center and I'm looking for a trustworthy archery expert. I like to use the small archery shops.

Any recommendations out there, within acceptable driving distance. Maybe I'm the bad luck.


----------



## cad679 (Oct 22, 2006)

How far is acceptable? 

Brett


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Within an hours drive


----------



## cad679 (Oct 22, 2006)

Try Whitetail Archery in Perrington. They are one mile off of M-57. I think they are within an hours drive from Kent County (five miles west of 127). 
Chip is a Bowtech, Matthews, PSE, Bear and High Country dealer. He has an indoor range, 3d course (outside) and good stock. Most importantly he is an excellent bowsmith. Tx is 989-838-2261.

Brett


----------



## goemado (Feb 5, 2005)

Long Range Archery - Twin Lakes.

Even have a bow sale running at the moment...


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Depending on who is working, Al & Bob's in GR can be a safe bet.

I have never had any work done there personally, but there is Grand Valley Sporting Goods in Allendale.

Goldstar Outdoors is outstanding in Edmore!

Archery Unlimited in GR can be hit and miss, but better bet if you shoot a Mathews.


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

Give Gary and Vern a call at Grand Valley Sporting Goods. Those guys are great. They have a great selection of products. They carry hoyt, mathews, bowtech, parker, bear and probably a few more that i am missing. They are very knowledgeable and have a nice store.


----------



## fisher210 (Aug 20, 2006)

I also like Gold Star Outdoors. I think they are very good.

Howard


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

fisher210 said:


> I also like Gold Star Outdoors. I think they are very good.
> 
> Howard


Goldstar is SUPERB!!! Wish there was a shop equal to them closer to GR!

Mark


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

The Outdoorsman in Jenison is a nice shop I buy a lot of stuff there every year. They are in Baldwin Plaza. Long range in Twin Lakes is nice but probably outside the 1 hour range as is Johnsons Outdoors in Whitehall but Mitch is worth the drive if you need bow work done right and is planning on expanding.


----------



## Kurto_15 (Jul 20, 2008)

MIBIGHNTR said:


> Goldstar is SUPERB!!! Wish there was a shop equal to them closer to GR!
> 
> Mark


There is one in Lake Odessa by the M50 and M66 intersection. Thats probably only a 1/2 hour away.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Kurto_15 said:


> There is one in Lake Odessa by the M50 and M66 intersection. Thats probably only a 1/2 hour away.


That is Goldstar II, an up-and-comer but not quite the shop or expertise as can be found in Edmore, unless one of the great bow-techs from Edmore is down lending a hand.....

Mark


----------



## Superhog (Jun 24, 2003)

my vote is Gold Star...will be worth your drive....ask for Terry (tink)


----------



## Den66 (Nov 1, 2005)

Goldstar Outdoors in Edmore. Great selection, even better service.


----------

